# pregnancy



## prettylady5 (Aug 30, 2015)

I've been experiencing dizziness,fatigue,headache and nausea so I took a test and it was negative then I took another one and it had a very faint line so I'm confused ...my second pregnancy I had a very faint line also..can anyone tell me if they see a line? My husband aNd cousin said they see it but I don't know if we are all just seeing something


----------



## prettylady5 (Aug 30, 2015)

Can anyone see a line or am I seeing things


----------



## LTurtle (Aug 7, 2012)

Could be a faint line, it's really hard to tell. I'd suggest waiting a day or two and testing again with FMU.


----------



## prettylady5 (Aug 30, 2015)

Ok thanks I will test again Monday..


----------



## prettylady5 (Aug 30, 2015)

Can anybody see a line..it's very faint


----------

